# Problem beim Öffnen einer PHP für eine Highscore



## Dingodoodl (24. Dez 2010)

Morgen und frohe Weihnachten an alle,

Habe ein kleines Problem und bin grad mehr oder weniger am Verzweifeln. Und zwar will ich für ein Applet eine Highscore haben, habe diese auch mit verbindung über php auf ne Datenbank hinbekommen. Es funktioniert alles, wenn ich es über den Browser laufen lasse.
Nur in java tauchen dann auf einmal Probleme auf, aber auch nur beim Eintragen von neuen Daten, dh initialisieren der Tabelle und auslesen funktionieren reibungslos.


```
submit = "http://meineseite.de/highscore.php?action=submit&admin_user=..&admin_pass=..&name=Foobar  &score=1&access_code=..";

        
        try {
            URL url = new URL(submit);
            url.openStream();
            System.out.println(submit);
        } catch (MalformedURLException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        } catch (IOException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
```

Auch wenn ich den Link direkt in java über Browser öffne funktioniert submit, eben nur nicht wenn ich es "im Hintergrund" machen will.
Verändert java iwie meinen Link ? Bzw schneidets mir den Link ab wenn er zu lang is oder ähnliches ?

mfg


----------



## XHelp (24. Dez 2010)

Log doch in php die Aufrufe: was, mit welchem Parameter etc. Dann siehst du es vllt.
Oder lass dir den InputStream-Inhalt ausgeben.


----------



## Dingodoodl (24. Dez 2010)

hm.. ja bin nich der allergrößte php checker^^ den inputstream hab ich mir schon zurückgebenlassen, gibt mir ne 0 zurück, was die php allgemein tut, wenn ein Fehler auftritt, dh wenn accescode falsch oder ähnliches.

ps: aber ich versuchs mal schnell über ausgabe rauszufinden ob sich da was ändert danke für die antwort


----------



## Dingodoodl (24. Dez 2010)

so problem hab ich gefunden, wenn ich bei der php beim namen ein leerzeichen habe (also statt "Foobar" "Foobar ", dann funktioniert das übermitteln nicht, weiß zwar noch nicht warum, aber hauptsache ich weiß es jetzt 

ersetzt die URL klasse das Leerzeichen durch ein andres Zeichen oder schneidet dort ab ?


----------



## XHelp (24. Dez 2010)

Was passiert, wenn du statt dem Leerzeichen %20 setzt?


----------



## Dingodoodl (24. Dez 2010)

super funktioniert  danke dir und ein frohes fest


----------

